# something the trappers will appreciate-albino muskrats



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i never got into trapping (do minnows count?!), but i do a lot of predator hunting and have plenty of friends who either do or have trapped plenty. i thought a picture of albino rats would be something for everyone to enjoy. i see these up on the refuge near where we hunt snow geese in North Dakota. we saw 4 at once when i took the pic of the one closest to the road. i remember once being told that there were 7 of them at the headquarters. enjoy. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have never seen one of them. That's pretty weird something hasn't picked him off yet.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I want one......

Cool Pics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We used to process LOTS of rats. They have a pretty high mutation rate due to their uber prolific nature I think. Lots of inbreeding and sharing of genes lol.

Never had an albino, but had some with white spots, two tails, little tiny underdeveloped tails, white tails, all kinds of goofy stuff.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have caught rats with white tails and pink tails...never an albino though. Cool pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

we have a few mounted ones at my work office that one of the guys trapped several years ago. It's definitely a conversation piece. I'll have to take a pic of it the next time i'm at the office.

xdeano


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

I would definitely get one mounted. I've never seen one myself. Very cool pic.


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

the guy i sell furs to bought one this year from a guy that trapped it up by melette...it was pretty sweet looking.. he caught it in two jump traps and all others were caught by conibear....but it was pretty sweet looking.


----------

